# Letter of Recommendation?



## gokingsgo888 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I recently found out that I passed the apprenticeship exam and now I'm waiting for my interview invitation letter to come in the mail.

I know a few guys in the local that i'm interviewing with and they said they would be willing to write me a letter of recommendation for the interview. Do u think this is a good idea? What should it say in the letter? I've never worked with those guys (or in the electrical field in general) so they can't really vouch for my work ethic. I would like to bring in a good letter, but i don't want to lie and say that i've worked with those guys and they know first hand how hard I work

In a nutshell, what should be in this letter? I have a BA degree in Communications-advertising, will that matter?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

It should mention good attendance, attitude, reliability, willingness to learn, potential to learn, degrees earned, awards recieved, credit card numbers and mother's maiden name.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just let them write it on their own. It's surprising all the nice stuff people will say about you if you ask them for a letter of recommendation. They're flattered in the first place that you'd ask, so they generally make you sound like Superman.


----------

